

Ask HN: Do you keep a journal? - ddemchuk

I've had a really hard time overall in life for the last year so today I started venting through a written journal. I've always appreciated writing and the way it can be used to express some things more poignantly and elegantly than the spoken word so I figured it would be a good outlet for my frustrations.<p>How many of you have kept a private journal or an anonymous blog in the interest of getting through difficult situations? Any stories or suggestions from past experiences?
======
frossie
I am sorry you are having a rough time.

I think writing a journal, especially a private or anonymous one, is an
exercise in introspection (where it is not a short-term venting exercise).
While that can be fruitful for certain kinds of problem, the danger is that
you fall into a self-reinforcing thought pattern. Looking at it another way,
it is rare to be able to psychoanalyse yourself - even therapists have
therapists.

I think finding some kind of support network, be it family, friends,
counseling or even the anonymous support that the Internet is so good at
providing, may be better for you, if not your writing skills.

------
bootload
_"... How many of you have kept a private journal or an anonymous blog in the
interest of getting through difficult situations? ..."_

Sure do, start here ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/collections/7215762118...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/collections/72157621186142971/)

